# Yoga for Fertility



## kdb

Hi - I stumbled across this yoga practitioner on the web last week.

She states very impressive (100%) success rates with her QiYoga for fertility practice.

Wondering if anyone on FF has heard or this, or better yet has experience of it?

http://qiyoga.org.uk/

thanks
kd

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi hun

To be honest looking at the site, all the poses are the same as Hartha yoga. I think any kind of yoga is great for fertility, it helps with blood flow ect. 

I started hartha yoga at the beginning of the year and loved every second, and I swear it helped me become pregnant with my 3rd IVF. (we did m/c sadly) 

I would recommemd Hartha yoga if you are a biginner. Another form of yoga is ashdanga, Keeps you very very fit.... and 'lights a fire within' to help your body. 

Also body balance is a good class to go to for beginners, its mixer of balancing, yoga and pilates. 
Take care
Natalie xxx


----------



## kdb

Thanks Natalie  

Am trying to find something to replace some of the cardio classes I do (spin and Body Attack).  Was thinking I need to go back to Body Balance and also some form of yoga.

You're right, there's only so many yoga poses and QiYoga may just be a marketing ploy    although I appreciate the practitioner also focuses on the spiritual / psychological side of things too.

I'm sorry to hear about your loss, but I hope the relatively positive result that came with a change of clinic will bring you another BFP and healthy nine month pregnancy very soon


----------



## Skybreeze

Thanks sweetie... Best thing I ever done was to change clinic.

I used to do body attack twice a week before I became pregnant, gets you so fit I think... The weight just fell off... Must be something to do with the sweating you do! lol! I did slow down while doing my tx this time. I still did body pump and the gym... But I changed to doing yoga 3 times a week. I really do believe it helped. I am going back to yoga in a few weeks once my body is back to normal. 

Let me know how you get on.
Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## wanttobeamamma

I do Iyengar Yoga & I happen to know that my instructor trained in London at the Iyengar institute there so I don't know whether that's in your area or not.  The class I go to at the moment is just women & so the exercises are really geared to helping our reproductive systems (even though all the other ladies are in menopause & and I'm the only one TTC!).  I was told that all of the area around the reproductive system (hips, digestive organs, inguinal muscles, etc.) is closely related to the repro organs &, in fact, just over a year ago I could hardly walk (I have a type of immune disorder of the soft tissues).  Since I've been doing yoga I have become so much more supple & my progress physically is quite amazing.

According to TCM, too much strenous exercise (aimed at muscle building, etc.) can be counter-productive so I've always tended to avoid the gym (apart from for my health problems, which make it difficult for me).  Yoga just seems to do me good.


----------



## kdb

Thanks w2bam - that is such a great success story with the improvement in your health!  Congratulations!  

I stopped my intense cardio classes three weeks ago and really, really miss them   ... but TTC is my #1 priority so (for now at least) I am happy to go without and just do some relatively gentle cycling and a couple of Balance classes a week.

Unfort it hasn't had a positive impact on my womb lining (main reason for cutting back on exercise) according to yesterday's scan but I am trying to focus on the bigger picture and be nicer to my body generally!  (that's the advice from my acupuncturist lol)

Thanks again, all the best
xoxo


----------



## mangoeater

Hi-
I'm wondering if anyone has opinions on various fertility yoga cds or classes.

I have Monica Morrell's Fertility Yoga cd, and found it very helpful. Most of the poses are regular yoga poses, but she has chosen specific poses that stimulate pelvic area, thyroid, etc.
http://www.fertilityoga.com/

I also found this site and cd, the practicioner has worked with Dr Alice Domar's Harvard-based Mindbody Fertility program:
http://www.fertilityyoga.com/Home.html

I have not found any specific fertility yoga classes in London, or the UK in general. But...

In London, I have taken some "yin yoga" classes, and found this to be the most relevant for women's health/fertility issues. Yin yoga is very gentle and restorative. The classes I took, at Triyoga, w Jane Kersel, focused so much on relaxing the pelvis that I found them really helpful, as I often held tension in that area. Sometimes, when AF wa late, it's come the next day after one of these classes! It turns out Jane has been very interested in women's health and fertility for years- she was diagnosed w PCOS and told she could never have kids. W yoga as part of her journey, she was blessed w 2 children.

Jane is holding a special women's healing yoga workshop, focused on the pelvic area, on Sat 26 Sept: 
http://www.triyoga.co.uk/story.php?titleid=1491

If anyone has any additonal yog related suggestions, I'm sure many of us would be interested. thanks!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## nutmeg

I've contacted several yoga teachers in my area, South Manchester, and one has come back offering one to one sessions for yoga for fertility for me. At £40 a session its expensive, but I should only need 2-3 she said. Seriously considering it (I could do with finding an inferile buddy in my area to share the cost  )


----------



## Skybreeze

I think yoga is great for fertility, my yoga teacher is a IVF nurse at my old clinic.. So knows what I need to do in the classes. I did her yoga for a few months before and during my last IVF and I got a BFP. I am convinced that it helped. 

Back to it now, hoping a natural miracle happens.

I think anything that relaxs you is great. I'll check out the links.
Natalie xxxx


----------



## BudgieSeed

thanks for the link Mango, I've just signed up to Jane's course on 26 Sept.


----------



## wanttobeamamma

I've been practising yoga for the past few months with an 'Iyengar' instructor.  She recommended the book "YOGA: A gem for women" by Geeta Iyengar to me which is very specific to yoga exercises throughout the different stages of our menstrual cycles, for example.  I've certainly found it very interesting. As for yoga, I can't live without it now. 
Not pregnant yet        but, then again, the drs are presuming that that's more due to my DH's problems.


----------



## lesbo_mum

i didnt know Yoga could help fertility... interesting stuff ladies... I dont think anyone in my area does it though... any ideas how i could find someone?


----------



## mangoeater

HI!
Budgieseed, I was at Jane's class on 26 Sept too. Curious what you thought. It was amazingly crowded-- but on the good side, it shows that a yoga class for women's pelvic nourishment is much needed!

Jane is starting some fertility-related yoga classes on 15 October as well; I beleive they are in Notting Hill:
http://www.janekersel.com/janes-schedule.html

Wanttobe, that sounds like a great book to check out, thanks!

Regarding fertility related yoga in other cities, its a good q. I'd see if anyone is teaching "Yin Yoga", as that really deals w mild but powerful pelvic area yoga. You may also want to contact Jane, or anyone else you find. Feel free to rec here!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Skybreeze

lesbo_mum said:


> i didnt know Yoga could help fertility... interesting stuff ladies... I dont think anyone in my area does it though... any ideas how i could find someone?


Yoga is brilliant for fertility, it helps with blood flow to your uterus... Your local gym should do a yoga class hun, if not do a internet search.

Really got back into Yoga lately, feeling pretty good about it as well... No pregnancy yet, but you never know!!

Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## BudgieSeed

Hi Mangoeater.

Hmmm my opinion on Jane's course.  I think there were too many people for me to fully benefit from it.  Also way too overpriced for what it was I think.  With that many people there I'm sure they could have reduced the price by at least a tenner.  Don't think I'll be going back to one.  I have found a lady near me who does classes on a Monday and Tuesday evening for a de-stressing yoga so I think I'll go and give one of her classes a go.  I don't feel comfortable going to a yoga class at my gym as I'm a bit worried they won't be quite as careful with their class members as going to a 'proper' class...

Must get ready for work.

x


----------



## Marie2008

Hi All,

I've just had 2nd failed IVF (1st was abandoned due to poor response despite FSH of 5). I am 33 &  we started IVF due to low sperm count, so I was devastated when my FSH test after our 2nd IVF on max drugs came back as 14 (last August it was only 2!)

I used to do Ashtanga yoga for about 5 years but haven't done it for 4/5 years. I decided to take it back up to help fertility.

...did my first class yesterday & am feeling a bit stiff today - but was surprised how much flexibility I still have!

Is there any online images/information of the relevant postures that particularly help fertility so I can really focus on these in the class?

Marie


----------



## nutmeg

Marie, there's a book I've been reading called "Fully Fertile - a 12 week plan to optimum fertility" that sets out routines and poses specifically for enhancing fertility and blood flow to the uterus. I've found ti great and do it a couple of times a week at home. As you've done yoga before you'll recognise the moves.


----------



## kitten77

ive just ordered yoga for fertiliy off of Play.com. so will come back to comment once it is here. 

i used to do yoga, then changed to pilates, but read somewhere (not sure how true it is) that pilates is bad for fertility as it focuses of the core muscles and takes it away from the reproductive etc. but like i said, take that with a pinch of salt. but as im deperate im trying anything!


----------



## dear2asha

Hello Friends,

Here comes link for yoga

http://www.rajshri.com/Video/Yoga-for-Childless-Couples-English.

Its free no need to order any cd or dvd. Although its a long video, what I did was watched in for once and then noted all the pranayams and asans adviced by him and then for few days practiced along with him and then on my own, and we get his short videos as well on you tube, like for eg he suggests kapalbhati pranayama you note down the name while once watching the whole, then later on put in google, kapalbhati+babaramdev and you'll get the shorter video.

As far as I know yoga has originated in India and he is an expert, although at times you may not like what he talks but we need to remember to keep our eyes and attention on the pranayamas and asans and not to judge him. I personally have benefited from his yoga and so thought of helping my friends there.

Thanks.

/links


----------



## honeyz

Hiya ladies, ive been doing yoga4fertility by brenda strong (she used to be on desperate housewives sometimes) it seems quite good so far and as ive been doing it every other day for around 3 weeks I have noticed that my body seems alot more supple and flexible. I think buying a dvd and doing it at home is much easier and cheaper than taking a class, ive read that some of you pay upto £40 for a session, this dvd cost me around £10 from amazon.co.uk. 
Well im not pregnant yet but the reason I needed something like this is because your told to take it easy in the 2 week wait. Well my 2 week waits have been every month for the past 13 years   so all the excersise I did in the first 2 weeks would get wasted in the next 2 and so now I can do more yoga in the 2 week wait and more cardio in the previous 2 weeks.


----------



## Emsky

Hello all,
I also have the Brenda Strong DVD & go to Hatha yoga weekly. Im in my second week on Buserilin injections down regging & went to my usual class on Sunday. I spoke to my yoga teacher about the IVF & she said to go easy with the class, that she could neither confirm it was ok to do or say not to. Not all that helpful . I've always found yoga so good for mind & body & went ahead & did the class. I thought I'd check here what everyone else thinks about doing yoga whilst having iVF treatment. Any thoughts? Have others done Brenda's dvd or yoga during iVF?
Hope you can help?  
Emsky xxx


----------



## Susan01

Hi there,
I've been doing astanga yoga for years, but have the feeling that it might be a bit energetic now that I'm stimming. I wondered if anyone could recommend any particular asanas/postures to do at the moment?
Thanks Ladies!


----------



## mangoeater

I've found yoga classes to be really helpful, especially Yin Yoga, while doing a cycle. But I'd agree make sure its gentle yoga. Definitely avoid yoga during 2ww of course.

Sometimes doing yin yoga in a class (Triyoga London), has really helped by regular cycle as well. Perhaps its being in a room with so many women, for that women's cycle regulating effect to take place.

The dvd I have is Monica Morell's Fertility Yoga, its quite helpful.


----------



## pixielou

Hi susan, I used to do quite a boy of yoga and want to start to get back into it. I think that the type of yoga you are doing may be a bit too much could you do Hathaway as this is much gentler etc. Can't think  of any postures etc if the top of my head but I'm sure if you speak to the teacher they can advise you. Also I bought on Internet a very good conception DVD which I have done a few times this us very relaxing and specifically for conception.


----------



## Angel_Delight

Hello there,

Not sure if I've posted this in the right place but, does anyone know of any good fertility yoga classes in London please?  Been trying to find one but having no joy.  I think a proper class would be more motivating than a DVD


----------



## The_girl

Hi,
Could any of you recommend a good yoga for fertility DVD? Is there any yoga DVD specific for ivf?

Also, any good cd other than Zita west's one or is this really the best? I have not got any but want to get a good one

Thanks


----------



## Faithope

*The-Girl* Hi

I was recommended Leah Bracknell's Yoga DVD-its not a fertility DVD but was under the impression that any yoga is great for fertility, I may be wrong, if so i'm sure someone will correct me  I have just started this DVD and Yoga for the first time and I feel fab for doing so 

As for CD's-I've only got Zita Wests Trying Naturally Relaxation CD, it's very good


----------



## The_girl

Thanks Faithope.
I have ordered yoga for fertility now. Can't wait to receive it and see if it is good. Love the feeling of knowing you are doing feel good stuff


----------



## netnet

Kundalini yoga is very good for fertility  

It works on the specific chakras associated with fertility and reproduction, gets the energy flowing to all the right areas! The sacral chakra (2nd chakra) is the one to concentrate on.

For kundalini yoga that you can do at home, look up Maya Fiennes, she has a DVD for each chakra. Very reasonable price and you can do it for 1 hour each day.

Word of warning: it's quite a vigorous workout  

Good luck x


----------



## spooq

I've got the Leah Braknell yoga dvd and really enjoy it. Definitely feel a difference in my wellbeing after a session.

I've just bought Fertility Flow Yoga with Mercedes Ngoh so looking forward to trying that out.


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi spooh_mcq did you get the fertility flow dvd? What is it like? 

I can't decide whether to get that one for yoga 4 fertility


----------



## spooq

I found it _really_ hard. Although I'm overweight I wouldn't say I was unfit, but could be fitter! Several times I nearly gave up but I forced myself to complete the whole session. I could see why it would be beneficial and feel good but I just found it so tough that it was hard for me to feel the goodness from it! Maybe c'os its been a while since I've done yoga - it probably better suits people who are already practising. Also, I am fatter than when I was last doing yoga and I felt that my flab was getting in the way of some of the positions  I was almost tempted to ditch it but I've decided that I'll continue to lose weight and when I'm lighter, I'll give it another go. In the meantime, I'm going to do other exercise and get back to the Leah Bracknell DVD instead - as a beginner, I found this an enjoyable intro to yoga.


----------



## kiteflyer

Thanks I haven't done yoga for years either! I found yoga 4 fertility cheaper on Sainsburys entertainment than it was on amazon so I have gone for that one. Also i saw some clips on you tube and it looked good


----------



## kiteflyer

can anyone tell me if it is ok to start yoga during my 2ww or should I wait until my AF shows up? I got fertility for yoga today and can't wait to try it!

Thanks


----------



## spooq

Probably best not to start anything new during the 2ww. Best of luck for a bfp!


----------



## MJ1

Hi,
Has anyone tried Yoga to conceive naturally or with IVF? I am having acupuncture weekly but had heard that Yoga is good too. Might ease the stress, due to start third round of IVF any day now just waiting for AF to arrive.
MJ1 xx


----------



## DippyGirl

I went for my first Hatha yoga class in about 5 years last week, it would tough getting through it but both myself and my work-stressed friend were completely zen afterwards.  I really felt that my insides had been given a good squeeze.... previously I've followed sivananda yoga, I found that to be particularly beneficial for balancing my hormones but this time I think I'm going to also try bikram to try to detox as much as possible and maybe drop a few kilos in the next month or two before stimming begins.


I'm not sure about doing it when stimming, so I'm curious about how you find it... at the moment I'm thinking I'll probably I'll continue until stimming and see if the bloating means that I find it uncomfortable and I'm undecided about 2ww... in the past I've gone running but I think that isn't great for cortisol production so I'm focusing on more gentle forms (walking and swimming and yoga).
D x


----------



## MJ1

Thanks D, I will let you know
MJ1 x


----------



## Caz

I have been asked to pass on this from a yoga practitioner in Paris:



> I am an American living in Paris. I used to frequent these boards and boards like these a few years ago during my many years of fertility struggles. Having come out the other side of infertility treatments, I am now trying to help those going through the struggles in a way that I wish I had back then.


http://www.yogabijaparis.com/

Please note, I haven't used this practitioner so cannot personally comment, nor can FF personally endorse her services. I am just passing on information for anyone looking for a practitioner. 

C~x

/links


----------



## jen-v

Hi, I used to do a gentle yoga class before starting ivf and found it great for stress. I then heard there were some poses that weren't great for ttc in different parts of the natural / ivf cycle, but as my yoga teacher wasn't clear what/when, I was a bit scared and stopped altogether. Why are there so many pregnancy yoga classes, but almost none for ttc?? I got Monica Morell's fertility yoga DVD which I liked, but I wasn't really motivated enough to do it at home on my own! I've been missing yoga, and can't help thinking that with the right teacher it could really help, so... I've just booked a few 1-2-1 lessons with a pregnancy yoga teacher who knows I am ttc to get me started!! I'd really love to know what other people are doing. J x


----------



## netnet

I haven't read through the whole post, so if someone already advised this, I apologise!

Kundalini yoga is excellent for fertility, it works on the chakras, the lower two I particular being linked to fertility.

I can highly recommend Maya Fiennes DVDs, you can do them at home and they are fairly reasonable price. Do not get from her direct website, they are expensive, get from Amazon instead...

Good luck


----------



## laani

hi ladies,

Excellent postures for fertility are: bound angle pose, reclining bound angle pose, seated angle pose,  (google for positioning)  and lying with legs up against wall so that they are at 90 degrees to your torso. These all increase circulation to your reproductive organs. Hatha yoga is fantastic for increasing relaxation and reducing stress, well worth it!

Laani


----------



## kdb

Hard to believe I started this thread four years ago! And I'm still here on FF!!!

Anyway, I bought this DVD for myself at Christmas and love it. Sadly there's never enough time to do it as much as I'd like - but it is lovely:

Fertility Flow Yoga:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fertility-Flow-Yoga-Mercedes-Ngoh/dp/B00339VV9E

Best of luck to everyone reading

/links


----------



## LeighMC

Hi all

I found this really interesting article on the best yoga poses for fertility. With pics to show you what each pose should look like and how each pose is good for fertility.
I found it pretty good.

Give it a read:
http://magkaye.hubpages.com/hub/The-6-Best-Yoga-Poses-for-Fertility

/links


----------



## kazzzee

I'm also looking into Yoga for fertility so I've dug up this old forum. 

Anyone got any tips? I've ordered a DVD Yoga for Fertility by Brenda Strong, I should have that tomorrow. 

In the past when I've done Yoga I've had problems with twisting due to adhesions and dodgy ovaries thanks to endometriosis, but I imagine that fertility yoga won't be too tough so it should be ok. 

I've heard that yoga is good for making sure adequate blood flow is going to the reproductive organs.

I'm mostly thinking that it would be good to have something that teaches me to relax a bit, because I'll be starting down regging in January.


----------



## LuluLimon

I used the Mercedes Ngoh Fertility Flow yoga- really liked this. I also bought a series from the US- restoring Fertility which has different sessions on for the 4 stages of cycle.

Both are quite relaxing and focus on the poses to encourage blood flow to womb/organs. Overall I think I preferred the Mercedes Ngoh because it was more like a yoga workout (1hr) and I felt I had exercised. The other one is around 20 mins plus relaxation.

Both on Amazon. Good poses are hip openers/twists/bridge/shouikder stand.
X


----------



## kazzzee

Thanks for that


----------

